
The lifesaving transplant organ you’re waiting on may go missing in transit - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/lifesaving-organs-transplant-kidneys-shipping-delay/
======
C1sc0cat
As a recipient of a transplanted kidney in the UK I have to say for this is
what the Fuck!

No Apologies for the profanity there

